# ISFJ - Is it wrong to factor in salary when deciding on a career?



## JDiNicola (Dec 1, 2011)

I went to college for a degree that looking back on it now, wasn't best for me (BA in Psychology, Minor in Business Administration). I know it's unfortunate but who really knows what exactly they want to do with their life and what exact major they should get when they're 18-22 years old?

I'm 23 now and just finished the degree this past year. After a lot of self-reflection along with trial and error, I feel now that mathematics should have been the way to go. I always enjoyed the procedural process and recently enrolled in a mathematics related course this coming semester in hopes to complete my Associates Degree in Mathematics as a starting point.

One of the careers I have always been drawn to is teaching. I feel strongly that I want to have an influence on people's lives and make a difference (I feel it now when I leave work everyday at my current job processing Small Business loans that isn't giving any personal fulfillment).

One of the drawbacks I've been finding though is the low salary for teaching. I know money should not be a main factor in deciding on a career but in reality, with today's economy and that fact that I want to raise a family someday, I don't want to struggle for things and want to live comfortably.

I've thought that maybe it would be best to get a job in a higher paying career in mathematics and teach later on when I've established myself or maybe even teach as a side job?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

If you can deal with extreme work pressure and potentially soullless work, work as a stock broker or a quant on Wall Street for 5 years, save up 7 figures in the bank, and then quit and take up a career you enjoy like teaching. A lot of number-savvy people do this.

If you really want to be a teacher though and are just worried about making enough to live comfortably, maybe consider moving somewhere where teachers get paid better? Up here in Ontario (Canada), teachers start at around $60K. Outside of North America (e.g. Europe, Australia), you might also find good deals? I think you should ask "how can I get paid well as a teacher" first before jumping to "what can I do to make money?"


----------



## fatumira (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry- my first answer was somewhat unrelated to your question.

Well, I think you have to make sure that is really what you want to do for the next 20-30 years. If it is, then pursue in it. You can first get a job with the degrees you have now and just make good money and then go back and teach. I think a teacher needs to have experience with their major before they can teach it. In this case, it is math, so I'm not sure what real life experiences you can have besides just the usual transactions we do every day. 

If you're worried about salary, well, don't be. If you are truly passionate about teaching math, you will do a good job at it. Work harder at it. The more passionate, the more you'll be interested, the more you will work harder in how to teach math. I'm not sure how salaries work in the teaching profession, but I know the passionate you are, the more students will respect you and want you to teach them, and the school you're working for will definitely keep you. 

The better you are at something, they will always want to hire you. So, you just have to work hard, as long as it is truly what you want. Also, you can always do side things. Do you have any hobbies? For example, if you always liked making jewelry, you can do that on the side and sell it. You can always invest. You can go buy auction houses and fix it up and put it for rent. There are always different means of making money on the side. 

I think if you're passionate about math, go for it. And make sure it makes you happy, because money isn't everything, although it is important, it does not make up a person's whole life.


----------



## JDiNicola (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I do appreciate it.


----------

